# Raleigh Alley Way - Steel, Belt Drive, IGH



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Raleigh Alley Way - Steel, Belt Drive, IGH

Frame Reynold 520 Butted Chromo w/CNC Dropouts 
Fork 4130 Chromo Cross w/Disc Mounts 
Cranks 2pc Forged w/External BB and Gates Belt Drive Chainwheel w/Guard 50t 
Bottom Bracket External Sealed 
Shifter Shimano Alfine 
Brake Levers Tektro Comfort Brakes Shimano BR-M416 Disc 
Gear Gates Belt Drive 24t 
Rims Weinmann XM260 Disc 
Tires Vittoria Rondenour Cross w/Reflective Side 700x35c 
Pedals Steel Clips w/Leather Straps 
Handlebar Custom Chromo 1pc Stem Integrated w/Bar 
Seatpost Alloy Micro Adjust 27.2x400mm 
Seat Brooks B17 
Headset Ahead 1-1/8" w/Alloy Cup/Sealed Cartridge Bearing 
Colors Pale Green 
Chain Gates Belt Drive 
Hubset (F) Shimano Alfine Dynamo 32h (R) Shimano Alfine Internal 8spd 32h Spokes 14g Stainless MAC w/Alloy Nipples 
Grips Bolt On w/Tape 
Extras Lezyne Pressure Drive S Pump, Fenders, Water Bottle Mounts, Cateye Reflector Set, Bell 
Please Note Specifications are Subject to Change


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been looking at Belt Drive IGH bikes and have always been turned off by one thing or another, this one is almost ded on what I'm looking for.

Has anybody seen or ridden one of thesse yet?

Just looking for some feeback, this would be my casual / relaxed tow path trail bike.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't had any experience with this bike, but I am a bit wary of belt drives. If you're looking for a Raleigh single speed, you might consider the One-Way. Comes with drops and fenders.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

I think girls like this would be all over a guy riding that bike like that. Make sure your wearing tweed.


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

I rode the Trek Soho, it was... meh. Nothing wrong with is per se, and I wanted to like it, I just thought it was okay...


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the simplicity and low-maintenance of this bike, but I also like to be able to fix most issues that could come up during a ride. Unless you carry an extra belt, a broken belt is going to end your day. Those belts can't just be shoved into a pack either. They must not be kinked.

I'd like it better if it had a chain.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

where is the frame cut at?


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like the dropout is removeable in order to take the belt on and off:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3795203473


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

KeylessChuck said:


> I like the simplicity and low-maintenance of this bike, but I also like to be able to fix most issues that could come up during a ride. Unless you carry an extra belt, a broken belt is going to end your day. Those belts can't just be shoved into a pack either. They must not be kinked.
> 
> I'd like it better if it had a chain.


its probably not that hard to convert it back, but why :skep: ? did you not read the title belt drive? was it that hard to not click on this thread?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

KeylessChuck said:


> I like the simplicity and low-maintenance of this bike, but I also like to be able to fix most issues that could come up during a ride. Unless you carry an extra belt, a broken belt is going to end your day. Those belts can't just be shoved into a pack either. They must not be kinked.
> 
> I'd like it better if it had a chain.


I have those thoughts about belt drive, but then I realize that I've been carrying a chain tool around in my pack for about 15 years, and I've NEVER had to use it on the trail. These belts are less likely to break than a chain is. There's no 'parts' to fail and they are never at a different angle...always a straight pull. I'm thinking if you replace it every once in a while it's a non-issue.


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

The belt drive and IGH and the things that interest me most so I would be keeping it belted for sure.

I'm on not ready to jump into a belt drive for a MTB yet but for this purpose (bike path, around town commuter) I think the belt is well suited.

Am I the only person who like the way this bike looks? I'm digging the retro look or maybe I'm just old. 

I'm still not 100% sold on this bike yet, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Tallsilver1 said:


> Am I the only person who like the way this bike looks? I'm digging the retro look or maybe I'm just old.


I _love_ the retro look on this and similar bikes, I'm just not keen on the belt drive thing yet. It seems like a great idea, but I am wary of new technologies for which most of the kinks have not been worked out yet. That being said, I wouldn't mind having some similar set-up at some future date.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> its probably not that hard to convert it back, but why :skep: ? did you not read the title belt drive? was it that hard to not click on this thread?


It's an interesting bike, I like the concept, and the guy specifically asked for feedback. OK?

Check some of the discussions on the Spot Longboard in the SS forum for belt issues.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that a belt drive would work just fine on a commuter. You might run into some problems along the way, but I doubt it, as belt drives are used on motorycles. Lot more torque applied there.

My problem with the bike is that it is not retro, but modernist retro. I don't think it has classic lines. I am not a big fan of IGHs because it is like duct taping a brick to your hub. I'd rather have the weight spread out in the manner of a traditional drivetrain or simply no gears at all.

Still, if I can get over being a whiny bi-atch, it looks better than most commuters, you can probably find knee highs that match the frame color and the leather should look great with brown shoes with huge copper buckles.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

umarth said:


> you can probably find knee highs that match the frame color and the leather should look great with brown shoes with huge copper buckles.


 My thoughts exactly.

Not my cup-o-tea, but for what it is, it's pretty cool.


----------



## waggles15 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Size?*

Did you get the Raleigh? Any advice on sizing? I am 5'7" with a 32" inseam and from the specs it looks like I'd be between a S and M and was just wondering how they are running? I ride a 17.5" MTB and a 52" road bike. Thanks!


----------

